
Nike will no longer sell its shoes and apparel on Amazon - cpeterso
https://www.engadget.com/2019/11/13/nike-ending-retail-pilot-amazon/
======
admn2
Maybe Amazon will finally do something about the huge proliferation of
counterfeit products on its platform. Their attitude now is to just throw
their hands up in the air and say not our problem. This New Yorker article
goes into some good detail the Birkenstock CEO faced when trying to remedy:
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/10/21/is-amazon-
unst...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/10/21/is-amazon-unstoppable)

